# Paph.micranthum



## Ice (Feb 2, 2013)

micranthum




micranthum var.eburneum




photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2013)

Holy Cow!


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 2, 2013)

Outstanding!!


----------



## nathalie (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice ! I love them


----------



## monocotman (Feb 2, 2013)

wow - just outstanding!


----------



## Martin (Feb 2, 2013)

excellent!


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2013)

both are excellent!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice x2!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 2, 2013)

The shape, color, and pouch size is excellent!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 2, 2013)

Jealous! Great micranthums..


----------



## atlantis (Feb 2, 2013)

I love this species, but they seem to hate me.

The second one is outstanding!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 2, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Holy Cow!
> 
> 
> MorandiWine said:
> ...



Wow, but unfortunately everything has been already said ! So I express my acknowledgement not with three but with five thumbs !


----------



## papheteer (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool: I'd have to take both! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the white pouch.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 3, 2013)

exceptional


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 3, 2013)

Great bloom.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 3, 2013)

Excellent shape and color!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 3, 2013)

Stunning!!!


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 3, 2013)

Both gorgeous! I'll be pleased if mine bloom out half this nice.


----------



## Spaph (Feb 4, 2013)

As everyone has said, just awesome plants and blooming!


----------



## Dido (Feb 4, 2013)

great ones send them to me


----------



## chrismende (Feb 5, 2013)

Fabulous flowers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 5, 2013)

Drool!!!!!!  Fantastic!


----------



## Ice (Feb 25, 2013)

micranthum var.eburneum




photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## Dido (Feb 25, 2013)

the sahpe and color are more then great love it


----------



## Ice (Feb 27, 2013)

micranthum var.eburneum




















photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 27, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2013)

Not fare to have sooooo many!


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2013)

all are very nice!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2013)

everything has already been said!


----------



## Spaph (Feb 27, 2013)

What a collection of micranthum var.eburneum you have! Awesome : )


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 27, 2013)

gorgeous.


----------



## Ice (Feb 27, 2013)

eburneum



















photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 28, 2013)

Amazing! Does it get cold enough in Taiwan for these??


----------



## Dido (Mar 2, 2013)

a really great one would you get me pollen from this beautys


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2013)

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 2, 2013)

Gosh those are stunning!!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 3, 2013)

I want them all!!! :drool:


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2013)

they are beautiful!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 4, 2013)

Fantastic coloring!


----------



## Ice (Mar 5, 2013)

micranthum var. eburneum 
photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## Ice (Mar 5, 2013)

micranthum var. eburneum 




















photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## Ice (Mar 5, 2013)

micranthum var. eburneum 
















photo by yang-ji
thanks:rollhappy:


----------



## Martin (Mar 5, 2013)

love the spreading in this species!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 5, 2013)

Your just killing us. BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 10, 2013)

all of them are really beautyfull congrats


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 12, 2013)

Holy Cow those are both gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 12, 2013)

And there's MORE!!! What a beautiful range of color forms you have!!! Wow.........


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 12, 2013)

Waouh! extra micranthums!!


----------

